# Vauxhall Corsa - EEEYOOOO!!!



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Landy has gone in for two days for some warranty work. You'd think being a Jag/LR dealer, they'd give me a Jag or LR but nope, I have an 11 reg diesel Corsa -arrrghhhh!!!

Cr4p visibility, dire gearchange, horrible steering. Only slight redeeming feature is that the engine seems quite lively. It hasn't even got the dealers name all over it so it looks like it's mine - ARRRRGHHH!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

get a biiiig exhaust, some stickers and neons and go cruzin'

innit.....

:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> get a biiiig exhaust, some stickers and neons and go cruzin'
> 
> innit.....
> 
> :lol:


Lol Cue 

Get them 18" wheel and make sure you don't forget that all important Smurf on the back to let others know "its on" haha


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

It's the "granny edition" current shape - not old enough to be a cheviot yet!

Oh and it has very "ironic" badges on the sides.

They say "Excite"

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> It's the "granny edition" current shape - not old enough to be a cheviot yet!
> 
> Oh and it has very "ironic" badges on the sides.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

well, I'm excited just thinking about it.... :lol:

going to get me a smurf to hang from the Jeeps tow bar.... :devil:

:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

When I had the Isuzu Rodeo, it went into the dealer for a service... the car I got was a Hyundai i10.

I would have loved a Corsa instead


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Where can I get me a Smurf? Halfrauds isn't far from me...!

On the more positive note, the interior of the Jag XJ Supersport is STUNNING and the new XKR there was a bit tasty.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

335dAND110XS said:


> Where can I get me a Smurf? Halfrauds isn't far from me...!
> 
> On the more positive note, the interior of the Jag XJ Supersport is STUNNING and the new XKR there was a bit tasty.


Mcdonalds was doing them happy meals lol


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Where can I get me a Smurf? Halfrauds isn't far from me...!
> 
> On the more positive note, the interior of the Jag XJ Supersport is STUNNING and the new XKR there was a bit tasty.


thought they were from McDonalds happy meals?!?

yes, the new jaaaags look tasty... the 5.0 engine is a cracker too

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

don't moan about it - they could've easily given you nothing


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> don't moan about it - they could've easily given you nothing


Not according the the Terms of the warranty...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

They have to give you somthing if the same spec at lest


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

TBH it's not the end of the World but they did give me a top spec Freelander 2 before.

It works (just), it can carry people (just) and it saves a taxi ride to the stealers! It's just a bit (okay a LOT) cack!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

fair enough - i'm just saying, at least you have something to run about in

it's a near enough brand new corsa, i'd give my right arm for a P reg corsa just now I just can't get over how you can complain about being given a courtesy car


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Alan - see above!

The wife has the BM for the day so I'm stuck with using it. Worse things can happen I guess - like being injured while the surf is cranking and not being able to get in - 


oh darn...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was referring to your post above mine - it isn't cack at all  oh and the wife has the BM does she  f' hell.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I was referring to your post above mine - it isn't cack at all  oh and the wife has the BM does she  f' hell.


:lol: easy tiger.....

when you buy into a certain marque and take it to a main stealer the least you should expect is a similar....

people are all different ages and lifestyles on here, so chill out a bit!!

sheeesh!!!



:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep - Cueball is correct.

And anyway, I hate driving peasants cars. What WILL people THINK FFS?! ...:devil: :lol::lol::car::lol::thumb::driver:

Chill maaaaan - it's all in good humour.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

have you seen the new XJ? they are awesome!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

PrestigeChris said:


> have you seen the new XJ? they are awesome!


There are about 10 of them at the dealers. Not sure about the outside styling (XK is way nicer) but they are fantastic inside and the Evo long termer appears to be unable to set a foot/wheel wrong!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

So if I take my car to Maranello down the road they will give me a 458 while they service my Golf?
In terms of luxuries and drive I would have thought the Corsa was a step up from a 110.lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Daffy said:


> In terms of luxuries and drive I would have thought the Corsa was a step up from a 110.lol


And better built, the workmanship at LR was shocking a few years back. Are they still hand painting the rain gutters on them where the robots sometimes miss bits? - they used to have to do this a lot and I'm talking brush paint not hand spray:doublesho

The XK drop tops were just as poor, for the first few years of production they were using hand silicon guns to fill bits where they were getting leaks from bad design/manufacture.

They all look great but after 5 years or so I think I'd prefer the German equivalent model.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Daffy said:


> So if I take my car to Maranello down the road they will give me a 458 while they service my Golf?
> In terms of luxuries and drive I would have thought the Corsa was a step up from a 110.lol


No heated seats, no heated windscreen, horrible steering, no brakes, no engine, no space, cr4p stereo (the XS Defenders get a half decent system) and a general feeling of utter lifelessness in the Corsa. It's sh1te.

Robert - name one German equivalent model to a Defender?!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

A Defender ain't well made, ain't comfy, ain't pretty, in fact they honestly aren't much good at anything.

But once you've owned one, nothing else comes close!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ain't pretty? i think defenders look fantastic!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> ain't pretty? i think defenders look fantastic!


They've got a brutish, workmanlike look to them, but it isn't pretty by any stretch!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Dew - well put!

I can't believe how much it's got under our skin.

The BM goes wrong (only had minor brake issues) - we get annoyed.
The Landy goes wrong? We just fix it without a murmur. I guess that might change once it's out of warranty! But it's part of owning one. Total madness to many, "fun" to us! I've already stripped and re-sprayed the rear bumper/cross member (look at Defenders on the road - MANY have a corroded rear section) and it's under four years old! Annoyed? Nope; I quite enjoyed it!

I like the look of them though - a lot nicer than the boring Jap/German SUV efforts. Only the G Wagon and original 70 Landcruiser appeals in the same way.

Come on, they aren't bad at all...


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

What's wrong with a Corsa. It's what both my cars have been 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Dew - well put!
> 
> I can't believe how much it's got under our skin.
> 
> ...


Tell me about it! Mine was an '89 F Plate so wasn't a Transit in Drag  But the principals are the same. They have a character you just can't recreate, and it keeps in your good books no matter what happens.

Alloys? Chequer Plate? Talk about a tarts edition  A set of Steelies with 235/85s BFG ATs is all you need!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> No heated seats, no heated windscreen, horrible steering, no brakes, no engine, no space, cr4p stereo (the XS Defenders get a half decent system) and a general feeling of utter lifelessness in the Corsa. It's sh1te.
> 
> Robert - name one German equivalent model to a Defender?!!


But the bog standard 'fender is no luxury limo is it. I am sure if you pay more for your service then they may well up the spec of the car you drive. After all it is the customer that pays for the courtesy cars in the cost of the servicing. By giving you a lesser spec car they are keeping the cost of your servicing down which sounds like good business sense as they cost next to nothing to run, insure and repair.


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Wish my dealer would give me a courtesy car when my car goes in. Apparently as I'm under 25 their insurance won't allow them to give me one - yet I can buy a car from them? 

Can't quite say I understand that logic!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep - it's a £31k vehicle with a frigging Ford Transit engine and wing mirrors and stalks from a British Leyland 70s cast off! It has a piffling 122bhp, does mid 20s to the gallon yet is £460 a year to tax.

There's definitely an element of madness required to own one...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Osarkon said:


> Wish my dealer would give me a courtesy car when my car goes in. Apparently as I'm under 25 their insurance won't allow them to give me one - yet I can buy a car from them?
> 
> Can't quite say I understand that logic!


Volvo said I could have a car (I'm 21) but the insurance excess was about £1,000!


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Dew - you run a very nice car for a 21 year old (or in fact for any age) - nice one!!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Working 70 hours a week and being single mate, gotta spend it somewhere!

But for a real laugh, when I bought the D5 I phoned Volvo's "free" 7 day insurance and they wouldn't quote on my age and insurance group!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I quite like a courtesy car that's "crapper" than mine. Makes me glad to have my own back!!

The alternative is being given some far better, and rather than spend one day driving around thinking "this is a bit **** compared", you get to spend the rest of the year, or five, thinking that.

:thumb:

Mine owns not exactly the bestest thing ever, but having a 1.25 60-odd horsepower fiesta, made my 1.6 VCT 120 bhp seem like the daddy 

Could be worse, and TBH don't see much wrong with them as decent "Transportation". :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I take it there's no offence meant to any corsa owners.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Working 70 hours a week and being single mate, gotta spend it somewhere!
> 
> But for a real laugh, when I bought the D5 I phoned Volvo's "free" 7 day insurance and they wouldn't quote on my age and insurance group!


To55ers! I got a new Saxo VTR when I was a similar age partly for the years free insurance. I stupidly overlooked the killer interest on the Citroen loan and the fact that depreciation was tragic on them. You live and learn...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> Robert - name one German equivalent model to a Defender?!!


I don't think they have one, but that's the point. They would never of dragged a model on for that long.

It was only a lack of funding that kept it as it is.

Suppose they would say the g wagon is a similar bit of kit, but more German.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Dannbodge said:


> What's wrong with a Corsa. It's what both my cars have been
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


when you get a good car, you'll know...corsas are the pits...but if you like them, then it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks....good for you....

oooh, and look at all your thanks you got... magic....

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## jamesTelf (May 10, 2011)

Corsa D 1.3 CDTI and yes excite on the side, and i love it , saying that they are all going in for a recall, just in case any one else has one on here.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/apps/rec...7E05BC802578F6003ADEE6&freeText=Blank&tx=VOSA


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

So are we not allowed to have,an opinion on any car in case it upsets someone?!


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Does it get you from A to B? Image and other people's perception isn't important for some people I guess.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Of course everyone allowed an opinion, but i do think the particular one purveyed in your original post came across badly. Sorry fella, that's mine 

If you're going to be that outspoken against things, and basically say "this poor man's car is ****, and I have to drive it about for 2 days, looking poor, woe is me" (that's what I read it as- I don't know if that's how it was intended), regardless of age or lifestyle, then you got the reaction you could've expected in losing at least half the crowd surely no?


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> So are we not allowed to have,an opinion on any car in case it upsets someone?!


Shall we find the quote where you were upset at peoples "opinions" of BMWs and their drivers? :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> So are we not allowed to have,an opinion on any car in case it upsets someone?!


seems not, no.





Raife said:


> Does it get you from A to B? Image and other people's perception isn't important for some people I guess.


what has it to do with what others think?!?!? if someone doesn't like a car, maybe it's just because they don't like it...and nothing to do with others....maybe, just maybe it's their OWN perception..... wooooo



McClane said:


> Of course everyone allowed an opinion, but i do
> 
> think the particular one purveyed in your original post came across badly.
> Sorry fella, that's mine
> ...


I don't think anything was mentioned about wealth or status... all that was mentioned was the OP got a (in his opinion) a poor car...but that seems to be how people have taken it..hurt feelings and offended no doubt... 

I'm sure there is plenty of "rich people" cars that the OP doesn't like either...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Raife said:


> Shall we find the quote where you were upset at peoples "opinions" of BMWs and their drivers? :thumb:


hahaha... I don't think the search function can return that many hits!!

:thumb:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

what has it to do with what others think?!?!? if someone doesn't like a car, maybe it's just because they don't like it...and nothing to do with others....maybe, just maybe it's their OWN perception..... wooooo 

The OP mentioned he was pleased that it was sign written so people didn't think it was his. I guess the subtlelty of my post passed you by.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Raife said:


> The OP mentioned he was pleased that it was sign written so people didn't think it was his. I guess the subtlelty of my post passed you by.:thumb:


nope it never....don't flatter yourself...it's too early!!  

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> nope it never....don't flatter yourself...it's too early!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Certainly is! My two year old has been up most of the night throwing up... far too tired now!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Raife said:


> Certainly is! My two year old has been up most of the night throwing up... far too tired now!


nightmare... hope it's nothing serious mate....:thumb:

I have man flu at the moment


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I see the usual assumptions, snipes, etc rear their ugly heads at what is a light hearted post. Yawn.

The car could be made by Porsche and still be cr4p - image (to me) is simply pointless baggage. Cost has nothing to do with it - plenty of small, cheap cars are great, plenty of massive/fast, expensive cars are pretty average.

Vauxhall makes some decent cars - this is not one of them. If commenting about the car causes issues then maybe don't read anything containing an opinion? I commented on the Freelander 2 loan car they lent me a whie back and much of it was negative but because it's an expensive (In fact rip off) car, it got no "snob" comments.

As for the yawn-some BMW thing you seem to not be able to let go of Raife; I do not get _upset,_ I simply think it's pathetic and tiresome. It speaks far more about people like you than anything about BMWs. BMW makes a lot of decent cars. It makes some cr4p ones. We bought what is considered by the majority to be one of their better models. Whooppeee freaking doo.

Oh and unprompted yesterday our slightly car nerdy boy (just 3) said while riding in the Corsa "Dad, is this a rubbish car?" To which I smiled.The boy knows his cars already


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> What's wrong with a Corsa. It's what both my cars have been
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


I think there can sometimes be a little bit of car 'snobbery' creeping in and i wouldnt worry about it.

We are all here to make whatever we have look better and i think some people forget that sometimes.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Sarah - see above. We owned an Astra for four years before the BM and it was a decent car. The car before the Landy wa a Suzuki Jimny - again very good in many ways. Plenty of cars at a similar or lesser price that are very good - the Fiesta, the Micra (IMO), etc. It has NOTHING to do with snobbery. The only issue is people that rush to claim "snobbery" at something that is nothing of the sort.

Error.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I didnt rush to say snobbery. I read what you had posted and came to my conclusion. I'm not arguing with you, i don't even know you. I read your post and that's how you come across and i would say with the 'thanks' that the corsa post got, it's not only me.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> I think there can sometimes be a little bit of car 'snobbery' creeping in and i wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> We are all here to make whatever we have look better and i think some people forget that sometimes.


nothing to do with being a snob, just opinions....not everyone is going to like every car in the world.......

if you don't like something, you are allowed to say this without being branded names or people jumping all over you......

this thread actually shows how pathetic DW has become where a silly little joke gets all out of hand....

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Cueball - once again, good post.

If we can't have a laugh, what can we do? It reminds me of regional papers and their car reviews - EVERY ONE is positive because otherwise they won't get any more cars to test. It makes the "reviews" utterly pointless.

When I tested a 750i for the Independent, it was nice to be allowed to be honest.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

No real beef on my part... Just a case of I don't honestly think it came across that well, or as a review, in terms of it's tone, if you wondered why you got challenge back.

Maybe I felt it's the sort of thing you think not say, or say rather than commit to writing? As rather than being positive about your own thing, being negative about something that might be someosy else's P and J etc.

It's all well and good having an opinion and being proud of not shying away from sharing it confidently, but you've then got to live with it if others object (rightly or wrongly). 

Nothing pathetic about CB, a forum is here for a discussion, this is one. The trend of topic has drifted, but that's life. 

335 and 110, I hope the landy came back sorted, or will today. Raife, I hope boyo is good. And Cuey, I hope yoiu foreign germs retreat soon. 

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

McClane - fair enough McClane but one thing is for sure - I'm not detailing the damn thing before I return it!!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

335 you seem to enjoy having a laugh at others people expense thou, its the simple case "you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all" it was like on my audi thread you made a random comment which I'm unsure if positive or negative to be fair as I asked for further exlanation and you didn't, but due to your other negative comments towards me of late ill take it was negative until you say further, but your posts come across in a fashion that could upset some, this might just be injest therefore yse smileys as its hard to see expressons via the words wheb we type!.

Nothing wrong with any cars on the road, people buy them for many different reasons, just the same as people that afford to choose what they drive for example I wouldn't buy a new bmw again but I wouldn't slag one off. 

Glad you got a runabout to keep you going and hope your car comes back in perfect working order *thumbs up*


----------

